# الاقسام المريخية > منبر شباب المريخ >  >  56 . . . زعيم لاقى زعيم

## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الذكرى الـ56 للاستقلال المجيد . . . . رغم انه آتي بحراجات الانفصال إلا أننا لا نملك الا ان نقول قدر الله و ما شاء الله فعل . . . . ستة و خمسون عام مضت و مازال الانجاز الرياضي الوحيد في كرة القدم السودانية ، مسجل باسم الزعيم السوداني و هو كاس الزعيم الافريقي مانديلا . . . و زعيم لاقى زعيم 
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*ملف مرفق 205و كل عام و انتم بالف خير . . . .صفوة و زعماء . . . .
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*كل عام وبلادنا تنعم بخير وفير
كل عام والمريخ يحقق الانجاز تلو الانجاز

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​ندعو الله أن يكرمنا بالأميرة السمراء
*

----------

